# infrarouge powerbook g4



## geminiskool (18 Août 2007)

SALUT A TOUS

je viens d'avoir un powerbook g4 550. je suis super impressionné pas ses performances, j'avais un g3 500 avant, rien a voir...grosse béte lol.

mon seul petit pb cest que je n'arrive pas a activer l'infrarouge (jsuis en x.4.10), l'option à été supprimé des os????

merci 

a+


----------



## lappartien (19 Août 2007)

infrarouge?


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour !


Je cherche à savoir si mon powerbook 12" a un récepteur infrarouge. Je vois nulle part telle chose, mais en même temps, si je tape "infrarouge" dans le champ de recherche des Préférences Système, il y a "récepteur infrarouge" qui m'est donné comme proposition dans "Sécurité". Pourtant, j'ai beau regarder ensuite partout dans "Sécurité", je vois pas d'option infrarouge !


----------



## anthoprotic (23 Juillet 2008)

Il y a l'infrarouge sur les Powerbook?


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Juillet 2008)

Oui, et bien c'est ce que j'aimerais bien savoir en fin de compte.
On m'a filé une petite télécommande, celle livrée avec les macbook et j'aimerais savoir si je peux l'utiliser avec mon portable.


----------



## anthoprotic (23 Juillet 2008)

Essaie? 

Non sérieusement, je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu parler d'infrarouge sur les powerbook... mais essaie!


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oui, et bien c'est ce que j'aimerais bien savoir en fin de compte.
> On m'a filé une petite télécommande, celle livrée avec les macbook et j'aimerais savoir si je peux l'utiliser avec mon portable.



Clairement non, aucun PB 12" n'a de récepteur infrarouge. Ce que tu vois via spotlight doit être lié à l'OS, sans que tu puisses en bénéficier sur ta machine.

Celle livrée avec les MB sera inutilisable.

Pour commander ton Mac a distance, il faudrait utiliser une télécommande qui passe par le bluetooth (comme un téléphone portable mais ce n'est pas pratique), et par un logiciel adapté du genre _Salling Clicker_ (qui est payant mais on doit pouvoir en trouver un autre)...


----------



## anthoprotic (23 Juillet 2008)

Ou encore l'application remote sur l'iPhone (d'ailleurs, comment se connecte-il au Mac? Mon Bluetooth est off... par "Bonjour"?)


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2008)

Ceci dit, sur les ordinateurs non équipés d'infrarouge, on doit pouvoir trouver un récepteur infrarouge à brancher sur un des ports USB. 
Mais bon, je dis cela mais je n'ai pas cherché si ça existe sur Mac. Et je ne suis même pas sûr que cela puisse être compatible avec la télécommande livrée avec les MB et MBP...


----------



## anthoprotic (23 Juillet 2008)

Sinon, il reste la possibilité de remote...

Bon allez, bonne nuit Divoli, ici il est presque 4h am 

N.B: Répond à tes MP


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Sinon, il reste la possibilité de remote...
> 
> Bon allez, bonne nuit Divoli, ici il est presque 4h am
> 
> N.B: Répond à tes MP



Remote, ça passe par le wifi, et il faut un iPhone ou un iPod Touch...

N.B: Euh... Quels MP ? J'ai tout vidé récemment...


----------



## anthoprotic (23 Juillet 2008)

Ouais mais bon, si on en possède déjà un, ça peut rester une option...

@+


----------



## elKBron (23 Juillet 2008)

mon powerbook G4Ti possède l'infrarouge. une petite pastille ovale à l'arrière à côté du clapet de protection des connectiques.
Mais pour les autres modèles, je n'en sais rien (merci, c'était très utile comme intervention )


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> mon powerbook G4Ti possède l'infrarouge. une petite pastille ovale à l'arrière à côté du clapet de protection des connectiques.
> Mais pour les autres modèles, je n'en sais rien (merci, c'était très utile comme intervention )



J'ai aussi eu un Titanium 550. Avec les 667 VGA, c'étaient les derniers modèle à avoir un port infrarouge, que j'ai du utiliser quelques fois pour échanger des fichiers avec un téléphone.

Par contre c'était sous Jaguar (voir Panther). Depuis je ne sais pas si Tiger le gère toujours (quoique l'Apple Remote, c'est bien de l'infrarouge).

P.S. : Anthropotic, ce n'est pas la fin du monde, on dirait que tu as été choqué ...


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2008)

Pour éviter toute confusion (mais je pense que c'est clair pour beaucoup), ne confondons pas d'une part l'Apple Remote (qui est le nom de la télécommande, équipé d'un émetteur infrarouge), et d'autre part Remote qui est une application pour l'iPhone / iPod Touch et qui permet un contrôle du Mac mais via wifi.


----------



## anthoprotic (24 Juillet 2008)

Mais pourquoi se trompe dans mon nom 


anthropologic!


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Mais pourquoi se trompe dans mon nom
> 
> 
> anthropologic!



Désolé Antrhopomorphic, mais tu as pas choisi un pseudo facile ... un peu comme le capitaine Hammock ...


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Juillet 2008)

Est-ce un lapsus? 

Tu parle du capitaine Haddock (tintin) ou d'Amok (admin macgé)?


----------



## melaure (25 Juillet 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Est-ce un lapsus?
> 
> Tu parle du capitaine Haddock (tintin) ou d'Amok (admin macgé)?



Mais bien du capitaine Babbock, mon cher Anthroplogic


----------



## anthoprotic (25 Juillet 2008)

À moins que ça soit le capitaine Divoli? 


"À l'abordage!"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Mais pourquoi se trompe dans mon nom
> anthropologic!



en tout les cas, tu n'as pas échappé à l'anthropisme dans ce fil... 




.


----------

